# Accord du participe passé avec "vous"



## kilam

Bonjour à tous,
Est-ce qu'on fait l'accord dans la proposition suivante ou non :

Ceux qui vous ont précédé. 

Ceux qui  vous ont précédés.

Dans l'attente de vos réponses.
Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## gatky

Ceux qui vous ont précédé*s* (si "vous" est un groupe d'hommes) ; si "vous" est un groupe de femmes, l'accord serait le suivant : ceux qui vous ont précédées.

Mais je réponds en tant qu'étrangère, en m'appuyant sur mes connaissances d'école. Peut-être que je me trompe... ?


----------



## Neige de Novembre

Bonjour, Kilam.

Cela dépend. Si votre phrase s'adresse à plusieurs personnes, alors il faut écrire *précédés* (ou *précédées* si ce sont des femmes -merci, Gatky!). "Ceux qui ont précédé qui? *Vous*."
Par contre, s'il s'agit du vous de politesse (utilisé dans le vouvoiement), l'accord ne se fait pas, puisque *vous* désigne une seule personne.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, il faut effectivement faire l'accord avec _vous_.

Donc si _vous_ est une seule personne (forme de politesse), il faudra écrire _ceux qui vous ont précédé(e)_ (avec le _e_ final s'il s'agit d'une femme).


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si l'on accorde verbes/adjectifs/participes passés avec "vous" si "vous" représente une personne qu'on vouvoie. Par exemple, dois-je écrire

Vous vous êtes *perdu* ou *perdus*? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut faire l'accord avec le sujet réel, donc avec la ou les personnes à qui vous vous adressez:

à un homme → _Vous vous êtes perd*u*?_
à une femme → _Vous vous êtes perd*ue*?_
à un homme et d'autres personnes → _Vous vous êtes perd*us*?_
à des femmes → _Vous vous êtes perd*ues*?_

[…]


----------



## Sansmot

Que doit-on mettre en bout de venu lorsque nous parlons à un homme ( donc le vous comme marque de respect ).
Vous êtes venu ? 
vous êtes venue ?
Vous êtes venus ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## xmarabout

vous êtes venu (masculin singulier)


----------



## Canne Canne

moi j'aurais dit "vous êtes v*enus"*


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Vous êtes venu monsieur Rey
Vous êtes venus messieurs (Rey et son ami Jean)
Vous êtes venue madame sophie
Vous êtes venues mesdemoiselles (sophie et son amie)


----------



## Canne Canne

oui, pardon je suis d'accord avec les posts précédents!


----------



## timbeau

Bonjour,

Est-ce que "vous avez été payé" peut être correct si je parle à une personne seule, ou suis-je obligé d'écrire "vous avez été payé*s*"?
Si c'est le cas, je trouve que cela manque de logique, et j'apprécierai une explication...

J'ai fait une 'bataille google', qui m'a donné 91 000 résultats pour "vous avez été payé" contre 36 000 pour "vous avez été payés", mais je me fie un peu à ces résultats, en sachant le niveau général sur internet.

Ceci pour régler une dispute avec mon épouse: ) Merci par avance!

Tim


----------



## Donaldos

Tu sortiras vraisemblablement victorieux de cette dispute conjugale 

L'adjectif/participe passé s'accorde en fonction du nombre de personnes désignées par ce _vous_ ainsi que leur sexe.

Pour un _ vous_ de politesse s'adressant à une personne de sexe masculin :

_Vous avez été pay*é*._


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il s'agit d'un homme → _Vous avez été payé._
S'il s'agit d'une femme → _Vous avez été payé*e*._
S'il s'agit de plusieurs personnes dont au moins un homme → _Vous avez été payé*s*._
S'il s'agit de plusieurs femmes → _Vous avez été payé*es*._

P.S.: Donaldos a été plus rapide.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonsoir !

J'ai un doute. 
Je parle à une dame. Devrais-je dire : 
Je suis heureux de vous avoir retrouvée.
ou
Je suis heureux de vous avoir retrouvé.
?

Je parle à plusieurs personnes parmi lesquelles, il existe au moins un homme :
Je suis heureux de vous avoir retrouvés.
Ou
Je suis heureux de vous avoir retrouvé.
?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme le COD (_vous_) précède le verbe, il faut accorder le participe passé avec lui:

À un homme: _Je suis heureux de vous avoir retrouv*é*._
À une femme: _Je suis heureux de vous avoir retrouvé*e*._
À plusieurs personnes dont au moins un homme: _Je suis heureux de vous avoir retrouvé*s*.
_À plusieurs femmes: _Je suis heureux de vous avoir retrouvé*es*._


----------



## maxou001

Bonjour !

J'ai un petit doute concernant l'accord du participe passé dans cette phrase :

Ça vous a perturbé OU ça vous a perturbés ? Vous étant ici masculin et pluriel.

D'instinct je dirais la seconde option, car VOUS est COD et est placé devant l'auxiliaire, mais j'ai des doutes.

Si vous pouviez m'éclairer, ce serait super !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

et bien, *vous* est-il pluriel ou singulier ? et aussi masculin ou féminin ?


----------



## maxou001

Dans ce cas, Vous est pluriel masculin


----------



## Till

Bonjour,

Je lis ceci dans _Macbeth_ (acte III, scène I) de Shakespeare : "Sachez que c'est lui qui par le passé vous a *maintenus* dans une condition subalterne, quand vous en accusiez notre innocente personne."

Pourquoi mettre au pluriel le verbe maintenir? Il semblerait que je ne maîtrise pas la règle…

Merci de vos éclairages.

Till

[…]


----------



## tilt

Le complément d'objet direct de _maintenir_, à savoir _vous_, apparaît avant le verbe dans la phrase : on fait donc l'accord.


----------



## snarkhunter

Euh... non. Seulement avec un *pluriel effectif*. On ne ferait pas l'accord avec un _vouvoiement de politesse_.

Mais on est bien dans le cas d'un pluriel ici : c'est en effet aux assassins envoyés par Macbeth que le discours s'adresse, et on sait qu'ils sont plusieurs.


----------



## CapnPrep

snarkhunter said:


> Euh... non. Seulement avec un *pluriel effectif*. On ne ferait pas l'accord avec un _vouvoiement de politesse_.


Euh… si. _Vous_ peut être singulier ou pluriel, effectivement, mais on fait l'accord (en genre et en nombre) dans tous les cas, conformément à la règle que nous a rappelée tilt.


----------



## snarkhunter

Eh bien, justement, n'est-il pas ?! Un "vous" _singulier_ n'entraîne pas d'accord au pluriel, et réciproquement.
Il me semble que la réponse de *Tilt* n'impliquait que la position du mot pour justifier l'accord au pluriel ; sans mentionner le nombre, qui justifie lui aussi cet accord. C'était plus _incomplet_ que faux, donc.


----------



## CapnPrep

snarkhunter said:


> Un "vous" _singulier_ n'entraîne pas d'accord au pluriel, et réciproquement.


Bien entendu : Un _vous_ singulier entraîne l'accord au singulier, un _vous_ pluriel, l'accord au pluriel. Dans les deux cas, on fait l'accord. Il convient de ne pas confondre un accord au masculin singulier avec l'absence d'accord.


----------



## snarkhunter

... Vu sous cet angle, je suis d'accord_s_. Deux fois !


----------



## tilt

Surtout que c'était bien sous cet angle qu'il fallait le voir !


----------



## amalammal

Si on parle à une personne en utilisant le vouvoiement afin de la respecter, est-il obligatoire de faire l'accord ?
En guise d'exemple, je citerai cette phrase:
Je vous respecte car vous êtes gentil.
Encore , quelle phrase est-elle correcte pour parler à une personne en la vouvoyant
Est-ce-que : Vous êtes ravissante sur vos photos ou bien vous êtes ravissante sur ta photo ?
Merci par avance de me répondre .


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Je vous respecte car vous êtes gentil(le)._ (singulier (féminin)).

_Vous êtes ravissante sur vos photos. _(plusieurs photos, pluriel )
_Vous êtes ravissante sur ta  *votre *photo. _(singulier )


----------



## amalammal

Mais ne pensez vous pas que dire vos photos serait comme si on parle à plusieurs personnes ?


----------



## atcheque

_Vos photos _se dira s'il y a plusieurs photos, d'une ou plusieurs personnes. On ne pourra pas faire la différence.
_Votre photo _se dira s'il y a une seule photo, d'une ou plusieurs personnes. On ne pourra pas faire la différence.

On dit _vous _en parlant à une seule personne, par politesse, le problème est le même


----------



## mellow-yellow

Selon Le Petit Robert, avertir est un verbe transitif utilisé comme suit : 
« Avertir qqn de quelque chose » donc Avertir COI de COD, si je ne me trompe.

Cela dit, et étant donné que la présence d'un COI avant le verbe n'entraîne pas d'accord du participe passé, pourquoi le participe passé du verbe avertir (averti) s'accorde-t-il dans la phrase suivante ?

Paul et Marie, je vous aurai avertis assez souvent !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Comme vous le dites, _avertir_ est un verbe transitif, il suit donc la règle : accord du participe passé avec le COD si ce dernier est placé avant le verbe.
Je *vous* aurai averti*s*.
La présence éventuelle d'un COI ne change rien.


----------



## janpol

Certes, on avertit généralement qqun de qqch mais ce n'est pas le cas ici : 'on n'a que le COD "vous" qui est placé avant le verbe à un temps composé. Le participe passé s'accorde donc avec ce COD >>> avertis.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Vous vous trompez ici 
_Avertir COI de COD, si je ne me trompe.
Avertir qqn COD de qqch COI _


----------



## mellow-yellow

Merci à tout le monde. En effet, vous est le COD, donc le participe passé s'accorde avec ce COD, comme d'habitude.


----------



## ProTrad

Bonjour,
une question: est'ce que c'est correct "merci de vous être inscrits" en parlant de site internet ou il faut enlever la S finale en obtenant: "merci de vous être inscrit".
Merci en avance pour la réponse.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si on s'adresse à une personne en particulier ou une seule personne à la fois, accord au singulier. Sinon accord au pluriel.


----------



## ocean2

Bonjour !

Pourriez-vous m'aider avec cette phrase?

"J’étais vraiment ravi de vous avoir *rencontrées (rencontré)* au salon de Paris […]".

Contexte:
J'ai rencontré deux dames et je ne sais pas si je devrais écrire dans un courriel de remerciements *"rencontré"* ou *"rencontrées"*.

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide.


----------



## agnelo

_J’étais vraiment ravi de *vous *avoir rencontré*es
*_
Le COD (vous) est placé avant le verbe, donc le participe passé s'accorde avec lui. Et vous savez qu'il s'agit d'un féminin pluriel (vous = les deux dames).

[…]


----------



## ocean2

Mille merci pour votre prompte réponse, ainsi que pour vos suggestions, agnelo.

Et, si c'est une seule dame, je devrais donc écrire *"rencontrée"* ?

Très bonne journée !


----------



## Maître Capello

_vous_ = un homme → _vous avoir rencontr*é*
vous_ = plusieurs personnes dont au moins un homme → _vous avoir rencontr*és*
vous_ = une femme → _vous avoir rencontr*ée*
vous_ = plusieurs femmes → _vous avoir rencontr*ées*_


----------

